# Post your Kill lists



## TUNED200 (Jul 27, 2002)

My car is a 1996 200sx SE-R w/ a bbdet swap. near stock motor.

Kills include

Early 90's 5.0 mustang
97 4.6 mustang
civic 4 dr w/b18 swap
audi tt
2 newer preludes,
gsr teg


loss list

2G dsm AWD


at the track, i have beat a 95 cobra, 2 z 28, and an assortment of other 17sec+ cars

Brian


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Hmmm, let' see:

Supercharged mustang

Mustang Cobra

Multiple GT's

Ford Taurus SHO (My own )

200SX SE with BB DET @14psi (Stock turbo)

1995 240SX with Black top SR20DET

1991 240SX with red top SR20DET

1993 240SX with KA24DE(T)

C5 vette

Z06 Vette

S2000

turbocharged Lexus IS300

Multiple boosted/aspirated civics, integras and preludes

Altima SE V6

1993 RX-7 twin turbo

Multiple Supras

Too many accords (What a waste of gas)

280zx turbo

Porsche Carerra

Ferarri Modena (very brief lead)

Many Luxury cars, sport utilities and anything that choses to follow me after 130 mph

I've gotten smoked by:

1991 Sentra SE-r (with nitrous). Over revved my engine and got locked out of 2nd gear and the race was over...He was outta here. Raced him coming back from a 1st gear rolling start and he stayed about 3 cars back through third and once I hit 4th, I had to use my rear view mirror to find him (very good race and the guy knew how to drive his car).

And my biggest lost was to a pole and usually, nobody beats the pole.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Buick Park Ave from a 40 MPH start. He refused to let me pass but I did, and either he 1) couldn't or 2) came to his senses and realized that his manhood wasn't on the line if a "foreign" car passed him or 3) I have incredible driving skills.


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

Car: 94 sentra xe auto wit HS CAI and 2.5 exhaust(i know 2 big)from the cat bac wit Naxos muffler.

Kills: 92 sentra gxe 5spd wit WAI, cat bac exhaust, and Apexi N1 muffler (cocky mutha f***** i might add " ill smoke u im 5spd") lol
beat him by 2 cars and then we ran again wit 4 peeps in my car and 2 in his and i held him off till 50 from a dead stop.

Another 92 sentra xe 4dr 5 spd smoked him off the roll at 10mph to like 60 then we stoped.

A 94 altima auto wit exaust till 3rd gear

A 95-96 civic coupe auto wit WAI (that race was a joke lmao) 3+ cars.

A 95 teg ls or gs by like a car( coulda been a auto).

A b15 gxe auto wit intake and exhaust auto.

Losses: 3 99 Civic si's, 02 civic si was dead even with both in 1st but there 2nd smoked me, my boys classic SER( man those are fast), 93 sentra xe 5spd wit cat bac( had him in 1st and 2nd then he beat me by a fender by 3rd, my boys 97 saturn sc1 5spd till about 3rd, Lexus gs400, saturn sl2 5spd and alot more.......lol.

This was all with a ser rim in my trunk and my tools and various items. The HS headers comin next week hehe.

Dee how u been man long time<--dsentra94. PEace.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

Kill List:

4 - 94-97 Honda Accords
1 - 92-95 Honda Civic EX
1 - late 90's Dodge Neon
2 - 93-97 Toyota Corollas
2 - 88-91 Honda Civics (1 si)
1 - 90-93 Acura Integra (Non-GSR)
A few 96-99 Honda civics (Dx's LX's)
I lost to :

A few 94-99 integras, Civic Si's, B14 200sx (SE-R and non se-r), and a few others i cant think of.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

mostly i onramp race but iv'e race a few other times.

kills

most hondas around here

notable kills

1-integra raced up to 130+(6 carlengths ahead)
1-eclipse to about 70

wifes kills

mid 70's shorty chevy van(what a joke)
delta 88
riced out civic (he must have thought she would be an easy kill, DEAD WRONG)

questionable kills

onramp racing a toyota tacoma w/TRD supercharger. he beat me to the merge so i had to drop in behind him. after on the freeway i took 7700RPM in third to get past him (abeit slowly. damn they're quick)

lost 

1- 89ish RX-7 turbo

after almost 2 miles and 147 MPH(and still pullin') i let off for a corner, he was approx. 8 carlength ahead of me.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Kills 

1. Mercury Cougar 2.5 V6

2. New mini Cooper 

3. Celica GT

4. BMW 325

5. Vauxhall Cavalier GSI. (British 2.0 twin cam 16v)

6. Peugot 205 GTI M16. (British 2.0 twin cam 16v) Tiny little hatch back

7. Ford Probe 2.5 V6

Ive been killed by my friend in his 600 Horse supra. What a waste of his gas.

I find MR2's are strong as well. Ive never beaten one yet. 

Theres more but i really dont have a clue cause i dont look for reces they look for me.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

My kill list is too long to post (so is my loss list). Some notable races though.......

2nd gen Probe GT's are a tossup....they outlaunch me almost every time (225mm tires and torque are great for a hole shot), but I can match them and sometimes pull up high.

VR6 Jetta's.......great match.......comes down to the driver (until triple digit speeds anyway...then they will walk).

Beretta GTZ's...........great match in the 1/4 because I can outlaunch them, but NEVER mess with a GTZ from a 70mph roll in a N/A Sentra..........they are beasts from 70-130mph....you WILL lose unless you can run in the 14's and/or trap at over 92mph.

Beretta's with the 3400V6 swap........wow what a close race! They have TORQUE, but lack they high rpm charge a DOHC engine has...........

99+ Grand Ams with the 3400.......same notes as the Beretta with the swap, but a *little* slower (150lbs heavier).

2nd Gen GS-T Eclipses....I can outlaunch them and hold them in 2nd, but they start to walk in 3rd.

Non VTEC 3rd Gen Integra's are fun........I can *slowly* pull all the way up on stock ones........I've only raced 2 modded ones though.....one had I/H/E and I had 4 cars going from 0-125mph, but the other was at the strip (when my timing was still at 11 deg), and it was down to 3-4ft at the line with me outlauching him, and them him creeping on me the rest of the way (he had intake/computer/exhaust). 

GS-R's walk me.....but not by mutch unless they are modded.

99-00 Civic Si's.........great matches.......I can get them from a hole shot, but they are VERY close in a roll on (they will walk if modded).

N/A DOHC Stealths and 3000GT's.....again....another tossup...comes down to the driver (although they WILL pull on me past the 1/4 and in higher speed roll-ons).

RARE 3.4L DOHC/5 speed Lumina Z34's/Grand Prix GTP's are fun.........they are a little slower coming off a standing start, but will walk on a SE-R from 40-120mph (they govern at 124-128mph). Good match in the 1/4 though.

Dodge Dakota R/T's.........wow.......talk about a 2nd gear! They are a good match from a 60mph roll though.........very fun.


----------



## seRpwr (Jul 30, 2002)

i dont promote street racing, but heres my list 

several civics-dont even know what they were cause all i saw were their headlights in my mirror.

saab turbo-close call

3rd gen prelude si

4th gen prelude si

5th gen prelude sh-close call

volkswagon corrado G60

sentra gxe

99 altima gxe

honda crv

astro mini van

and i got smoked last night by a 350 z


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

- a few daddy long legs
- a few hundred flies and mosquitos
- several thousand ants
- a few hundred fleas
- some 100 or so bees
- a few wasps
- thousand of nats 
- a few birds

All over a period of approx. 15 years or so!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I know this is not an accomplished list since I've only had the car for a short while, but here you guys go:

BTW, all cars listed are auto whereas mine is a 5sp so no flames because I beat a supposedly "faster car."

2002 Honda Accord V6 coupe (which seems to be one of those supertuned ones. Ran my 95 Eclipse GS-T auto by a car length or so)

1995 Ford Taurus SHO (which has had mad amounts of problems since that race but none before. Tranny busted 2 weeks later and fuel & water pumps broke 2 days later, along with other things I don't remember)

1990 Nissan 300ZX 2+2 (after I took him at the start, the sorta friend/idiot who was driving the car asked for me not to launch  and on top of that he was a friend of the guy who owned the car)

2002 RSX base (nothing 2 be said, just had some fun before work)

It would also run the Eclipse, so I'm gonna assume that as another kill, having driven both cars


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*street only*

*Kills:*

2 GT @ 1994 Mustangs
3 GT @ 1999 Mustangs
1 Supercharged Integra GSR
1 Audi TT
3 92- 95 Preludes
1 Turbo Trans Am
1 LS (intake only) Integra
2 ZX3 Ford Focus'
2 GTP Pontiac Grand Prix

*Losses:*

RT/10 Dodge Viper
2001 SS Camaro


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

Thousands of bugs..
a few frogs
a chipmunk
a rabbit................


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

I guess I should add a few more.

Personal Kills: 

1 Racoon
1 Skunk (my car reeked!)
Numerous Bunnies
And I once smacked a Turkey Vulture on the ASS with my antena at 110mph (he has too slow to get out of the way)........bet that hurt 

My dad has more kills this way than I care to count. We used to live in Australia, and Kangaroos just LOVE to jump in front of cars/trucks at night (that's why every 4X4 in the country has a bull-bar on the front). Not to mention driving through a flock of Galahs (big stupid pink cocatoos') resting on the road at 140km/h...........


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

that sthe short list isnt it boost boy........ you dont have to show off everyone knows you car "was" the shit


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

seRpwr said:


> *
> 
> astro mini van
> 
> *


congrats


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> you dont have to show off everyone knows you car "was" the shit


 It's not as easy as I'd thought it would be trying to reassemble. "Time" Bro or lack there of it. Everyone has blown or bad engines and think they're going to get my attention to detail for crack-head prices "Okay" The bread is straight and it's good/simple work, but man sometimes I just don't be in the mood. And you're absolutely correct about that list! There some matrix cars, eclipses (too many), mirages (fake @ss wanna be EVO 4 & 5's) and 1 or 2 motorcycles (fools). Oh yeah just an FYI, I added another SHO to my family of whips so now me and my woman have 1 of each. I bought it at a junk-yard price because it needs some "Dee.L.C.". but has a perfect body, runs and have A/C......I Love Miami


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

give it time it will all fall into place sooner or later. and you know as well as i do that this one will be better than the last. i have faith in you. you can do it. congrats on the SHO.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Hmmm lests see...

2000 Monte Carlo
2001 Dodge Neon R/T
My friend's 87 Supra turbo with exhaust and intake(close race)
2001 Grand Am SE
2002 Grand Am GT(pretty close)
1999 Couger V6
1999 Contour SVT(close)
1994 Mustang GT(close)


----------



## NastyNX2k (Oct 20, 2002)

Kills:
89 Nissan Pulsar NX
88 Toyota Tercel (literally blew up while getting whipped)
94 Monte Carlo
?? Ford Explorer

Roadkill:
2 Frogs
1 Bunny

Losses:
2002 Viper
Audi S4 Sedan


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

kills:
dog
cat
squrille
civic
lancer
mx6
mx3
s10
ranger
bugs
birds
i dont race much i am unequipt to racee at the moment


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

wins
1991 Pontiac firefly my friend thought he had a chance in hell

???
let me start off by saying that my car was full of people and it was him his wife and mom
1997ish Honda accord v6 this guy pulls up at a stop light and revs his crappy car so i do the same the light turns green so i we both gun it he owns me off the line because mines a auto and my tranny is messed so he gets up to speed and i get up to speed then he lets off i don't know what he was thinking and i blow by him and put on the hazard to acnologe my questionable victory.

Races coming up in summer 
1986 madza rx-7 with a turbo 2 motor my friend blew his last stock motor. I know he'll own me what the hell


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*My list.*

A late model Civic Si Hatchback
Countless Non VTech Civics
'92 Mazda MX-3
An older Dodge Ram (This one was funny when he thought he was something with his sickly engine and I literally jumped a car length in front of him from the launch.)
Dodge Neon
Pontiac Sunfire
" Grand Am SE
Acura Integra (One that I ran down, because he cut me off with about 2" of margin and then flipped me off like I was the one that cut him off, and laughed as he hit his speed limiter and I kept on going)
Plymouth Voyager (He always bragged how he could smoke any import on the road with his van, so I proved him wrong.)

I had a neck and neck with an Eclipse (I had to make a turn so I had to with draw)

I can't wait until I find myself a good front end chop from a GTi-R or BB to gank the SR20DET from. That's going to be fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

kills
a turkey on thanksgiving
a buncha bugs on the windshield
+ i just killed a fox this winter break, on my way to sf.. it knocked my two front grills. sux!!

losses
my dog it died from parvo
a rotten cheeseburger, it got rotten before i ate it
my old milk, forgot i had milk in the fride, went to waste
5 dollars that fell out of my pocket, that i lost.. 

cars:
2 si's 2000
2 mustang v6 old an newer
prelude sh
focus svt 
focus hatch
acura cl, who knows what year,, not the newer one though
multiple civics (ex,dx) etc.
integra gsr
2000 celica gt (cousin's)
99 miata, those things are light,

lost to:
v6 mustang, 2nd gear popped out
si= cause i was on left side and a car was approaching so i slowed down

p.s. i suck at launching, and ive beat those cars with bad take offs. real bad, as in 1/2 car length to 1 car length behind at the start.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

got smoked by:
1977 Chocolate Brown Pinto with broken tailpipe
1992 Geo Metro
1957 Schwinn Black Phantom
1892 Duirea(first american car)
kills:
Almost Killed a skunk.I was driving at night from work,and i saw a skunk running across a busy intersection while going about 45 mph,and then i heard something hit the bottom of my car real hard.
So i pulled over to asses the damage.There was none .So i went to the place where the skunk ran across,hoping to find it dead on the side of the road,but instead i found him alive and well sitting on the sidewalk,so i just yelled at him and went home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2002)

i beat my friend's 2.0 probe every time we race and I have kept within half a car length of durango 5.9 with exhuast and intake, but best race with some *** with a 2002 hydai sonata v6. we started race from a stop on high way onramp. I smoked him off line till 100mph than I slowed down for turn he kept going and crashed. I felt bad until I came up to car and saw he was alright.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

He crahsed???!!!
Damn, I hate when that happens...
I've had that kind of thing happen, but he wrecked a $50K car (Z06).


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2002)

ouch, i experienced that when i first bought my car, some accord was reving it so i chased him and passed him by a shit load, well when i slowed down he cut off a a full size van and a 4 runner causing the 4 runner to brake suddenly, so the truck behind the 4 runner didn't have enough time to break, which causing them to crash.. i was on the right side of the chevy truck so i saw it slam into the 4 runner. the front end of the chevy smashed in. the bumper was scraping the road making sparks (hot girl in the truck i felt sorry) and the 4 runner had the back door smashed in.. 2 other cars hit on the side.. stupid hondah ****(speaking in general) they think thier car is the shit but they dont watch out for danger, i stopped because i didnt want to cause an accident by cutting cars off, i could of easily fit but by the time he tried he didn't even fit, that accord almost by a tip hit the van in front of the 4 runner. it was sad..


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

couple of ants some birds... 2 dogs...

and 2 civics
1 accord
1 galant
and 2 old ladies in buicks...


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

kills:
4civics(1 auto and 3stick)
b14 sentra(5speed)
b15 sentra(auto)
my friend's b14 sentra(automatic)
early accord(auto?stick?)
friend's civic hatchback(5speed)
2chicks in a 2002 v6 accord(hot chicks)
some trucks.(some autos, some 5speeds)
friend's 1990 ford probe(5speed)
friend's 1980? sentra.....old school(auto..top speed is like 80mph)
co workers 2.0L jetta(5speed)

losses:

friend's 2000 mercedes benz(auto, won by 2 car lengths!close)
some dodge stratus(not sure, it was at night)
some punk in a gutted civic si hatchback
severely modded viper()


----------



## Freakin' Rican (Aug 23, 2002)

i drive a 96' black se-r with intake only raced a few times. I like the track more. 

wins: 
2-toyota tercels
1-300zx twin turbo i should have lost kid didn't know how to 
drive a stick. He goes to church with me.
2-early year accords Auto
6-civic ex's
1-si i was stock at the time
2-eclipse gs's 

I know there aren't any big kills but i need to work on my car a little bit more and stop wastin my gas on stuff i can beat.

Losses:
2-z28's
3-mustang cobra's
1-porsche carrera convertible, damn they sound good
1-cougar
1-lightning(spelling???)
1-celica, highway i still have a fuel cut off (damn OBDII)


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I have only raced a few times but 
I HAVE NEVER BEEN DEFEATED!!! 

 

but i havent really raced much of anything. 

99 Grand Am SE
Early 90s Sunfire
Chevy 1/4 ton Z71 = Stunned *******
Corolla
Civic (doesnt everybody)

I guy I work with drives a 240 and wants to race me. Dont know how quick they are. Most people I talk to seem to think I can take him. I doubt it from a dead stop but maybe from a roll.


----------



## vanns (Jan 2, 2003)

boost_boy said:


> *Hmmm, let' see:
> 
> Supercharged mustang
> 
> ...


Funny how u beat vettes,porsches,ferarri,supras ,cobras but u only lost to a sentra lol whats next u beat an f16 but lost to a maxima.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

thems fightn' wurdz


----------



## vanns (Jan 2, 2003)

Dont get mad i am sure in your next life u wont own a sentra.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

vanns said:


> *Dont get mad i am sure in your next life u wont own a sentra. *


?? dude, i think he's happy to own a sentra, whats wrong with a sentra?


----------



## vanns (Jan 2, 2003)

well where should i start hmmmm.... there just plain ugly,slow and cheap looking.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

funny, youre prolly like 12 years old without even a drivers permitt, stick with your buddies and keep talking about cartoons


----------



## vanns (Jan 2, 2003)

mommy says i can only watch toons if i do good in school and dont wet myself.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Funny how u beat vettes,porsches,ferarri,supras ,cobras but u only lost to a sentra lol whats next u beat an f16 but lost to a maxima.


 Get a life!! Are you bored? Can't find any more porn sites, so you stopped in a nissan forum. Obviously you like nissan, because you didn't just stumble across this sight. If you're a young, but ignorant kid, go get your skateboard and stay off your parents keyboard. But if you're a performance enthusiast who's really intrigued by all my kills of some high priced, over-rated sports cars, come on down from frigid New York to sunny south florida and I'll treat you to high speed @ss-whoopin' too. Remember, I drive a sentra so I have nothing to prove. I'm pretty good at show than tell, so I'll tell you what, don't be so ignorant. You want information ask, you wanna clown, go to a honda forum.


----------



## vanns (Jan 2, 2003)

u mean cuba not florida take your 17sec car and go race a bus because u will get smoked by any car; Am i to be impressed with your 17 sec car lol.


----------



## vanns (Jan 2, 2003)

Oh and one more thing i will say it again no stock nissan will beat a stock 03 cobra that includes your skyline go check your facts your in loser denial.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Am i to be impressed with your 17 sec car lol.


 I could care less if you're impressed. But that what makes you laugh will make you cry and where did your dumb @ss get this 17sec sentra from? You had better do some reading on these forums before you go popping off at the chops. 17seconds? Son, you got horrible jokes And as far a 2003 cobra, I'll holla' (I don't see 'em). Read my sig. homey, before getting diahrea at the fingers.


----------



## vanns (Jan 2, 2003)

Here we r in loser denial thinking stock nissans can beat stock cobra- boy when will they wake up driving there 17 sec cars and pretending there fast .


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I give up on you, buddy! Good luck with life...........Back to what this thread was about!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Read my sig. homey, before getting diahrea at the fingers.


 You did not read, did you? Take care man.


----------



## 4Play (Oct 16, 2002)

Nissan Sentra SE-R
T66 w/ 50 shot. 
My kills, 
1. 87 Honda accord
2. 90 Civic DX 
3. 91 Interga LS
4. A speeding motor home. Mother FUC$%^#er almost killed me.
5. An old man with a ten speed. He got spank.
6. My friend next door wanted to test run his new sneakers. 
I Ran then shit over.

My lost,
1. 600Hp RX-7 3GEN
2. 600Hp RX-7 1GEN W/93setup
3. Old school Corolla W/ 2JZ.
4. Old school Cressida w/2JZ single turbo conversation.
5. 91 GSX w/ 20G-TDO6.
6. 91 SE-R w/ GTBB 3037.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

'03 Accord 4cyl
'99 Eclipse 
'02 Corolla (modded)


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

vanns said:


> *well where should i start hmmmm.... there just plain ugly,slow and cheap looking. *


yo momma!


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

UpChuck said:


> *yo momma! *


LOL


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

someone get this kid off the boards


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

I would like to meet him. He deserves a red-ass beat down.


----------



## cjsmith11878 (Nov 2, 2002)

Yo! MODS! Kick that bastard out of here!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

Only admins (not moderators) can ban people, but we've been alerted to this guy. He'll be banned if he keeps it up.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Kills
One too mant Pontiacs
Several Honda (everyone thinks they have VTEC)
'02 Saturn coupe
'88 Honda Civic (D15) no contest
'92 3000GT VR-4 (blew his turbos in 1st gear!!!)
'94 Baretta w/ 25-shot NOS (spun a bearing and threw a rod!!)
'02 Bonneville (5 chicks in the car, to scared to go over 100)

Killed 
2 birds via antennae
3 Cats

Losses
'98 Supra RZ (900hp, i was bored)
'70 Monte Carlo (i was very bored)
Friends '92 Talon TSI AWD(we were bored)
I smoked him in 1st
Never been beat by a Honda
'66 Chevelle-700hp and Mickey Thompson Slicks (so bored i was loosing my mind)

Not a bad list for a car with 167000 miles on here and a 4-speed manual


----------



## nstalr01 (Jul 21, 2002)

did anyone happen to tell vanns that boostboys 17 secs. was in a 2 mile course. lol


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

my car is only 4 days old, but i did beat a camry(too dark to see if it was a V6)with 3 passengers in my car. I let him start to pass and then blew him out...lol. I think it was an I4 cause he had the momentem and i doubt i could take a V6 from behind.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> did anyone happen to tell vanns that boostboys 17 secs. was in a 2 mile course. lol


 Actually it was 16.5 going downhill. That kid can go somewhere and suck his own [email protected] LOL


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> That kid can go somewhere and suck his own [email protected] LOL


 ooops! May not be big enough


----------



## rice rocket (soon) (Oct 28, 2002)

i think he went to go play more video game where the stock cobra will beat the "17sec"nissan. boost post your link with your pics to show the fool what your car was all about.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

That's the link to the car that has claimed all the kills that I've posted and may it rest in piece after it was killed by a post! But it's heart (engine) lives on sporting a new tranny with helical LSD, better intercooler and turbo. Always make the next better than the 1st. Vanns, are you reading this young jita' bug; no one on this forum fear your beloved cobra. However, I do respect it as you should respect nissan sentra enthusiasts who believe in the impossible. We make it possible, smoking everything from Ferarri(s) to yugos!!!!!!!!http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=260709&page=1


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Listening to this punk trash-talk Sentras has really pissed me off!!
I own a base model Sentra, and i even i get respect from the local V8 guys, you wanna know why, i give them the damn respect they deserve, and a hell of a run for their money. They know that Sentras are damn near industructable (Except for poles, or in my case, a ford explorer) They know It's me when i roll up and give here a good old redline. I do it all the time, and one Mustang owner asked how old my car is, 13 years and 168000 original miles. They respect that just as i respect their 5.7 litres of displacement. That guy recently bought and SE-R and sold his Mustang, and said he didn't regret it.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

thats cool.........bought an import and gave up muscle...i've heard some stories of this happening but i like to hear it everytime


----------



## terry dibler (Aug 28, 2002)

i like to think i have the best of both worlds with the american mucsle and the import love both of them


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I thought it was pretty cool, too. Unfortunately, he wouldn't let me drive it, but I got my first ride in an SE-R, and I'm in love


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Boost boy, you got me curious now. What does (or did, as it seems) your car run? I don't see the times in your sig. I'm sure you're turbo'd, but I'd like to hear the details. Your kill list is nice.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> What does (or did, as it seems) your car run?


 That particular car ran a [email protected] in april of 2002 with no LSD, regular street tires and a half dead T25. I had since upgraded to a bigger turbo, better tuning on the SDS standalone and a Phantom Grip LSD. Unfortunately, it never made it back to the track for multiple reasons. I dyno'd the car finally with the new set up and it produced 312.5hp at the wheels and 263.9ft/lbs of torque in a car that weighs just over 2200lbs and can rev to 9k rpm with out the use of a Vtec or VVt-i or whatever the funky cams and solenoid things. If you think the kill list was nice, the sheer vision of a squared sentra making a Z06 push really hard just to keep up with it is proof enough that I built a wonderful car that has a host of hybrid combinations.


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

Sounds like fun. I've seen Z06 stock #'s between 12.5-12.9, so your new setup much have made MUCH more power. I don't have to tell you that 1 sec in the 1/4 is huge.

I've spent countless time at the track over the last few years, and the only imports that really gave me trouble were the single turbo Supras. I could easily outlaunch them (I've included a pic below) but they can really come on hard after that with the right setup. I might own one of them someday (unless Nissan can bring something to our shores to match).

Do you have a current project working?

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/dbeofam/Dave3.JPG


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Your car looks wicked in that position. It tells me that that puppy got some good power under the bonnet. As far as projects, I am currently trying to complete my own sentra which is red. the one that was destroyed was silver and belonged to my girlfriend. I also am building her another car which is white which shouldn't be that hard to build. I have yet to lose to a decked-out supra on the top end. I have seen speeds of over 170mph (no Joke) and it took a state trooper to verify this in a 55mph (that would be 173mp to be the exact). Check out the old car and the white one you see is my girl's new one. http://www.cardomain.com/member_pages/view_page.pl?page_id=260709&page=1


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

RoadKill:
1 rat
2 cats
1 brid
too many frogs to count
and I think a rabbit....lol

Kills:
3 Accords
2 Civics
1 Neon
2 S10 Xtemes one V6 the other 4cyl
1 Cougar
3 Eclipses
2 Lancers
2 240SXs
1 Integra
1 Sunfire

And I wounder why my tires wear down so bad huh!


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I love the picture of the Camero, as did my mom, who is nuts about Cameros.
Nissan uses VTC. As with V-TEC and VVTL-i, they are useless with high power of high rpm use. They just add a shitload of stress to the valvetrain. Just think about it, your ECU trying to change cam profiles or cam adjustments at over 8,000rpm. It's utter hell on the motor.
Oh yeah, I recently destroyed a Dodge Dynasty and barely beat a 96 Mazda MX-6 with a 5-speed and the KZ-LE motor. I love fresh oil changes


----------



## DP03 (Dec 8, 2002)

What lot's of people don't know about launching a high hp car is how to keep it straight. It took me a while to get this thing in a straight line....now that I got it, it's throttle and hold on..........


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I still love the way your camaro stands up! Truly awesome......


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

Hello.....here i go:

My Roadkill List:
3 Dogs  
1 Rat
Lots o' bugs

My Kill List: (I don't know if you're familiar with these models).

1 1986 Toyota Corolla 
1 1991 Sentra (GA16DS)
4 1995~1998 Toyota Corollas
1 Peugeot 306 (in a 7 mile run at 100+mph)
1 Suzuki Swift (from a friend)
Several Daewoo Tico/Racer GTi
Some Nissan AD/Corolla Station Wagons (which are very popular around here).


I was smoked by:
1 2001 Toyota Yaris
1 Grand Cherokee (in what was I thinking?)
1 93 or 94 modded Nissan Sentra (GA16DS, i think)
1 1999 Toyota Corona (i can't fight against their 2.0L engine yet!).
1 199x Lexus SUV 
Some 199x Toyota Corolla Station Wagons 
Never raced a Civic or an Accord.

Well, I was smoked several times but that's because i still have my car entirely stock! 

- 
Carlos
1993 Nissan Sunny JX- GA15DS with no mods, only good tuning


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

Wins:

Every Honda there is
Mustang cobra 5.0
240SX
PT Cruiser 
VR6's
Stealth TT

Losses:

1990 RX7
1999 Golf 2.0Turbo (my friends)


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

Kills in the gxe
stock rc dakota v6
rc 350 chevy (on the import basher post)
ford escort 98ish 
94 chevy ex-cag
2 civics light mods

road kills all cars
1 deer (very bad)
few cats
2 dogs (small)
raccoons 5+
possoms 5+
I live in the booneys


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Er... I have a kill list on my website


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Nice kill list and extremely funny narration! Nice ride as well...Keep up the good work!! And the guy with the 300zx should really consider scrapping his ride if he really struggled with your car.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

nothing major yet, just a few of the weaker cars:

96 V-6 Stang
91 V-tec CRX
91 Prelude SI
88 Ford Taurus (LOL, really)
96 Integra
97 Cavalier
other assorted crappy cars, lol

been beaten by:
girlfriends 95 GS-T
Nos 00 Camero
supercharged 89 5.0


----------



## antdagreat (Nov 24, 2002)

note stock 88 sentra e16i (70hp) 175,000 miles

wins:
86 camry
88 accord
yeah thats it....yep

losses:
my friends rabbit GTI (little monsters, don't sleep on them)
civic hatchback vtec
90-93 accord(i loss when we got around 90mph)

a win and a lose:
an accident
grand cherokee ost because it fipped and no longer runs. i lost my car for the moment but it stills runs so i count it as a win.
i will add to my list win i get another car hopefuly an se-r or puslar


----------

